# aawsepersonal.exe or aaw2007.exe



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Ive been running aawsepersonal.exe for several years now and recently found this version called aaw2007.exe Is one better than the other or does the aaw2007 replace the older aawsepersonal.exe they appear both to be available for downloading so Im not sure what to think.
All help is greatly appreciated.
Thanx
Bob:smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi 

AAW2007 is the replacement for AAWSE, although both are supported for the time being.


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

thank you thats what I thought.


----------

